# Where to buy a quality straight edge? Length and $



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a quality straight edge and wondering where to purchase from? The straight edge would be used for checking jointer tables for co-planer and other uses. Do any of you LJ's have a good source? I've looked at Starret but hey, who wants to pay that kind of money? Some of there straight edges cost as much as a two quality routers….

Thanks for taking them time to read my forum topic and maybe offer a source.

Rick


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Leevalley.com sells some good straight edges. I have one of their steel straight edges, it is very good. They also have some aluminum ones. Nothing on the site is cheap, but it is good quality.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a good one from Peachtree. Web site is ptreeusa.com


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I second Lee Valley. Including the link since it is not easy to find. Veritas Steel Straitedge.



http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=56676&cat=1,240,45313


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Or maybe woodpeck.com


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I get a heck of a lot of good use out of my 50" Veritas straightedge. It is accurate to within .003" over it's length.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/50aluminumstraightedge.aspx


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I also have the Veritas 50" aluminum straightedge. I have found many uses for it. It is, well, very straight.


----------



## cut3times (Mar 3, 2010)

I own this 36" one from Hartville Tool.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/13575


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys thanks a bunch!!! How cool is it to get such a great responce from you all. Much appreciated! i'll be checking these out this evening.

Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## kresso (Feb 17, 2011)

Rick,
Did you every choose a straight edge? If so, what did you get?


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I hate how the hartville one only says accurate to .001". 
Is it actually .001" over 1" or 12" or the entire length?

Peachtree doesn't even have a spec.

The starrett 380 also has text saying "Arrows mark suspension points by which the tool should be supported (if needed) to minimize deflection due to its length and weight."
Does this mean if I don't support it, it will just bend to conform to the bow of a bad jointer bed?

My preference goes to the steel veritas 36" in that both sides are ground flat and the accuracy is .001" over the entire length. It might suffer from the same deflection issue, but at least I'll pay less for it.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Hope this does not bother anyone, but I though this should be bumped up to 2015. Answers a few questions I have seen in other threads.

Quality straight edges are not cheap or easy to find.

I bought the woodpecker. It is straight, well presented, has a great storage case/display, but it will not stand up on its own if you put a feeler gauge under it. So it might be going back. I could cut a block of wood to create a support for it, but that seems like it might get in the way more than anything.

I used it to set up my jointer this weekend, was able to get the table coplaner to less than .001" across 36" which is pretty darn amazing. Good product, just needed a wider base.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Brian,

I have been looking for a 24" straight edge for general use, but will also be using it for guitar building.
I am thinking the Woodpecker would be good for that since it is aluminum, less chance of damaging the soft thin wood used for guitars. Which it came with a metric scale since that is what guitars use, but I could buy a separate scale or just convert to inches.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a few Woodpecker tools and not only are the tools top notch, but so is their customer support. The lifetime warranty, guaranteed accuracy, and its made in America distinction, makes them a good investment for everyone.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

For the longer stuff I make, I have a 48" level. Shorter than that? Framer squares.

Have a 36" long Tinner's yard stick, steel type.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I can only speak for the straight edge I use. Starrett 385 series; very expensive, but very straight.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a drafting supply that carries straight edges of all types, sizes and prices. http://www.engineersupply.com/Foster-Keencut-Laser-Trued-Steel-Tip-Straight-Edge.aspx I have a couple of drafting parallel straightedges that I also use. If they are straight enough for drafting, they may be just as good for layout. You may find a used parallel straightedge that will meet your needs.


----------



## kresso (Feb 17, 2011)

I ended up getting the Starrett 380-24. It is about the same price as the Veritas 36". I use it for tool setup and I have found it really nice. Still am unsure if the extra foot in the Veritas would have been better.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> For the longer stuff I make, I have a 48" level. Shorter than that? Framer squares.
> 
> Have a 36" long Tinner s yard stick, steel type.
> 
> - bandit571


I use my 48" level as a straightedge all the time, too. Good and stiff, and it has been verified straight on a granite table.


----------



## sampavman (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all, just wanted to contribute to this thread as I noticed this product on Amazon when searching for an economical but flat straightedge: http://www.amazon.com/Anodized-Aluminum-Straight-Guaranteed-Within/dp/B017CG96UY/ref=pd_cp_469_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0GKMR0MFKJ7DR1B6VSQ9

You'll quickly notice that there aren't any reviews for the product but the product description guarantees flatness to .003" over the ENTIRE 36" LENGTH which, if true, would offer solid value. Anyone here familiar with the brand? Taylor Toolworks? Hoping you don't simply get what you pay for in this case.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought a Starrett 72'' machinist straight edge 15 years ago. Never been sorry I spent the money. I find all kind of uses.

Got it from McMaster-Carr


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I also got rid of my hard earned dollars.

I bought the Lee Valley models, use them quite frequently and they are worth the money.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

You don't test a straightedge against a reference flat, you test it against itself. Draw a line with said straight edge, flip the edge over (short way) and redraw the line. If it stays the same width end-to-end then the straight edge is good. Do this test when you shop and just buy the ones that are dead on.

M


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

> Hi all, just wanted to contribute to this thread as I noticed this product on Amazon when searching for an economical but flat straightedge: http://www.amazon.com/Anodized-Aluminum-Straight-Guaranteed-Within/dp/B017CG96UY/ref=pd_cp_469_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0GKMR0MFKJ7DR1B6VSQ9
> 
> You ll quickly notice that there aren t any reviews for the product but the product description guarantees flatness to .003" over the ENTIRE 36" LENGTH which, if true, would offer solid value. Anyone here familiar with the brand? Taylor Toolworks? Hoping you don t simply get what you pay for in this case.
> 
> - sampavman


Looks like a winner to me. I am interested at that price.

Strange thing though, it says its 38" long, but is guaranteed flat over the 36" length? I am guessing such is just a typo on someones part…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

That is the same profile as the Lee Valley models I have - maybe they make it and LV sells it… Great price!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> For the longer stuff I make, I have a 48" level. Shorter than that? Framer squares.
> 
> Have a 36" long Tinner s yard stick, steel type.
> 
> - bandit571


That "Tinners yard stick" Is called a circumference rule. Opposite the inch marks are numbers that equal the circumference of a circle of the adjacent inch diameter. I have two. One is 36" and one is 48" I paid $30 for the 36" one in 1969. Works well as a straight edge and is great to bend a bit to get a nice even curve.


----------



## kresso (Feb 17, 2011)

If you look at Taylor Toolworks on amazon they have the 50 inch with 3 5 star ratings (though currently unavailable) and the 24 inch has a 1 star and a 2 star rating. Seems Strange, but the price sure is nice.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I bought a piece of steel from McMaster-Carr… about 1/4" thick x 2" wide x 48"...

... seems to be nice and straight… and very rugged… so far, is working good…


----------



## Wondermutt (Jan 21, 2016)

A local welding shop is where I got mine.


----------

